# mit Java eine HTML-Datei erstellen



## lava (1. Jun 2007)

Hallo, ich soll mit Java eine Webseite erstellen. Der Gedanke ist mir relativ neu. Bisher hätte ich mir vorstellen können, mit Java in Form von Applets HTML-Dateien zu ergänzen; aber nicht das Generieren ganzer Seiten. Ich nehme an, als Zwischenschritt brauche ich dafür XML  ? Kann mir jemand hilfreiche Tips geben?


----------



## hupfdule (1. Jun 2007)

Nee, brauchst kein XML. Was du brauchst ist ein "Servlet". In der Regel schreibt man die aber nicht per Hand (weil aufwändig), sondern benutzt dafür JSP oder JSF. Diese werden dann von Java zu Servlets kompiliert.

Und um das ganze ablaufen zu lassen, brauchst du noch einen Servlet Container. Tomcat ist dabei keine schlechte Wahl. 

Also, die relevanten Stichworte hast du jetzt. Dann fang mal an zu lesen.


----------



## lava (4. Jun 2007)

Ich hab jetzt auf http://www.programmers-corner.com/sourcecode/142 einen Quellcode für ein FTP-Upload gefunden, das nur das JDK (und kein JSP o.ä. verwendet - schließlich bin ich gerade noch Java-Anfängerin und will erstmal die Sprache überhaupt lernen) und kann mir das nun so vorstellen, daß ich ein XML/HMTL erstelle und das dann damit auf einen beliebigen Server hochlade - spricht etwas gegen diese Idee? Der würde ich jetzt gerne nachgehen.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob 

```
if (user== null)
      return new URL("ftp://"+ host+ "/"+ targetfile+ ";type=i");
  else
      return new URL("ftp://"+ user+ ":"+ password+ "@"+ host+ "/"+ targetfile+ ";type=i");
```
 wirklich allgemeingültig für beliebig passwordgeschützte Domains mit FTP-Zugang ist??? Wo finde ich dazu weitere Infos?


----------



## SnooP (4. Jun 2007)

Das ganze steht in der URI-Spezifikation zumindest so drin... sollte also in der Regel so funktionieren...

allerdings - der Weg ist eher unüblich... und bietet sich natürlich nur dann an, wenn man aufgrund dynamischer Vorgaben/Daten sehr feste statische HTML-Seiten generieren will. Damit machst du nichts anderes als Dateien erzeugen, die man dann halt auch hochladen kann... also nix dolles  ... wenn du Internetseiten bereitstellen willst, die dynamisch sein sollen, um z.B. sowas wie ein Forum, Shopsystem etc. zu realisieren, brauchst du natürlich ganz andere Dinge.

Aber wie von dir treffend bemerkt, wenn du Java noch gar nicht wirklich kannst, dann würde ich mich auch erstmal darauf konzentrieren... - ich weiß allerdings dann nicht, ob der Anwendungsfall "generieren von HTML-Seiten" wirklich schon soo ideal für dich ist. Keine Ahnung ob man da dann soviel Java bei lernt


----------

